# ça démarre quand ça veut (urgent)



## maccessoire (21 Août 2003)

Heureux possesseur d'un Powerbook titane 15 pouces depuis 2 ans et demi, ça fait des mois que j'utilise OSX et c'est le bonheur, sauf que recemment j'ai eu une plante du genre OS9 avec écran figé.
Depuis il faut que je le redémarre 10 fois pour que ça marche une fois (et quand ça marche, ça marche très bien).
généralement il fait le Glong classique du démarrage et puis après rien, pas d'écran c'est tout noir. Exceptionnellement il m'allume l'écian avec la pomme grise, mais me plante tout de suite après en mettant tout une litanie du genre systeme failure : cpu=0;code000001 (corrupt stack)
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? 
Je pense à la carte vidéo, je pense à la carte mère, je pense à la mémoire morte, je pense pas au disque dur  (pas de bruit intempestif, certainement ça marche très bien)
Et vous, vous pensez à quoi ?


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

démarre en appuyant sur pomme et S

tu vas arriver sur un mode console. quand plus rien n'apparait, que c'est à toi de taper (au bout de 5 ou 6 secondes), tapes

fsck -y

attention, ton clavier est en querty, tu devras donc appuyer sur 

fsck )y

ensuite, refais le autant de fois qu'il te met qu'il répare le disque.
quand c'est fini, il ecrit '"mac os X volume appears to be ok", tu tapes 

exit

et il reboot normalemen.


----------



## maccessoire (21 Août 2003)

Sympa l'astuce de dépannage, mais avant de le faire, je voudrais juste savoir ce qui est pourri sur mon mac (que je sache ce que je fais si jamais ça redémarre plus du tout)


----------



## MarcMame (21 Août 2003)

As tu essayé de demarrer sur le CD de MacOS X (ou 9) ? Si ça fonctionne bien, c'est que le problème est software, que des fichiers de boot de MacOS sont tout pourris sur ton HD ! Restauration ou réinstallation complete.
Si ça marche pas, c'est peut-être la NVRam, faut la réinitaliser.


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

ben justement, fais le, et si c'est résolu c'est que c'est un problème de soft!!!


----------



## Lupin sansei (21 Août 2003)

Est ce que tu as essayé le disque Harware test?


----------



## Floppy (22 Août 2003)

Salut,

Decus et Lupin ont raison. Essaye d'abord de démarrer en maintenant pomme-S puis de taper "fsck -y". Si ça ne s'améliore pas, démarre depuis le disque de "Diagnostic matériel" pour savoir si quelque chose cloche au niveau matériel.

PS: Il n'y a pas de message "urgent" ici. C'est un forum de discussion et d'entraide, pas un service après-vente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Bienvenue sur MacG.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> C'est un forum de discussion et d'entraide, pas un service après-vente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoique ce forum soit bien souvent plus avisé, éclairé et efficace qu'un service après-vente traditionnel !!!!!
En passant : "Merci à tous les techniqueux grace à qui nous pouvons poster à l'aise dans le bar, l'esprit tranquille et les doigts de pieds en éventail !!!"


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> PS: Il n'y a pas de message "urgent" ici. C'est un forum de discussion et d'entraide, pas un service après-vente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et d'ailleurs si ton message est "urgent", pourquoi n'essayes-t pas ce que je te dis??


----------



## maccessoire (22 Août 2003)

ça marche, merci, merci et encore merci
désolé pour le mot urgent, mais je ne suis qu'un bisu du forum et en plus très désemparé car d'habitude je fais appel à mon revendeur Apple qui est en vacance.
C'est bien fait pour lui, je commencerai dorénavant par discuter sur le forum.


----------



## Floppy (22 Août 2003)

Mais personne ne t'en veut puisque ce sont tes premiers pas ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sois toujours le bienvenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

tu as eu beaucoup d'erreur lors du fsck -y???


----------



## nekura (22 Août 2003)

Mmh... Je trouve toutefois que certaines recettes "magiques" échangées sur ces forums pour résoudre des problèmes le sont parfois un peu... légèrement.

1. Avant de tenter différentes résolutions à l'aveuglette, je pense qu'il est préférable d'avoir un diagnostic plus précis du problème. Analogie : si ma voiture tombe en panne, avant de sortir mes outils et de déposer le moteur pour nettoyer tout le circuit d'huile, je vais d'abord essayer de voir si ma batterie est chargée, etc...

2. Avant de suggérer une technique pour régler un problème, il faut peut-être s'assurer qu'il n'y a pas de risques de "dommages collatéraux". Un fsck en mode single-user, c'est bien, mais le mode single-user permet de faire pas mal de bêtises sur sa machine si on a le malheur de vouloir essayer une mauvaise commande. Un minimum d'avertissement s'impose... Dans la même veine, s'assurer autant que possible que la solution proposée est compatible avec le niveau de l'utilisateur. Je ne suggèrerai pas de faire un fsck à ma grand-mère, même si le risque est limité...

3. Enfin, il faut transmettre le savoir un peu plus en détail que sous la forme de la "recette magique". Il faut essayer d'expliquer
- ce que fait ce que tu proposes
- pourquoi tu penses que ça va régler le pb
- quelles seront les conséquences éventuelles
- etc

Ca permet d'éviter que par la suite tout le monde se mette à faire n'importe quoi sans vrai justification, en se disant juste "tiens, un fsck ça va peut-être régler mon problème de balance son déréglée..." ou "j'ai lu quelque part que zapper la nvram de la machine 4 fois d'affilée pouvait résoudre des tas de problèmes, peut-être qu'après mon modem adsl usb marchera mieux ?"

La plupart du temps, c'est inoffensif, mais on peut imaginer sans peine des cas où ça fait plus de mal que de bien. 
Un ordinateur et ses logiciels, aussi faciles à utiliser soit-il, c'est quand même un ensemble d'une très très grande complexité, qui fonctionne dans un équilibre somme toute plutôt précaire. Il existe des barrières et des garde-fous pour éviter que l'utilisateur ne commette sans le savoir une grosse bêtise qui va ruiner toute sa machine, mais pas mal de solutions de "bidouillage" pour résoudre différents problèmes court-circuitent complètement ces sécurités.
Dans ces moments-là, l'utilisateur devient seul maître après dieu sur sa machine. Et même un informaticien chevronné peut parfois commettre une bourde ("oh merde.... je viens d'effacer tout le disque dur")

Bon, pour appliquer ce que je dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

En l'occurence : 
A quoi sert la combinaison de touche que tu indiques ? 
-&gt; A démarrer la machine dans un mode spécial, où les éléments démarrés par le système sont réduits au strict minimum, ce qui permet entre autres des opérations de maintenance sur le disque dur. En effet, en mode normal, le système manipule tout un tas de fichiers sur le disque dur, ce qui empêche de réparer le disque puisqu'il est utilisé.

Que fait la commande fsck ?
-&gt; Elle analyse le disque dur, pour vérifier en particulier que l'espèce de "catalogue" qui répertorie où se trouve les fichiers sur le disque est cohérent. Par défaut, cette commande demande confirmation pour la correction de chaque erreur ; l'option -y permet de confirmer automatiquement toutes les opérations.

Quelles conséquences ?
-&gt; Cette commande va corriger du mieux qu'elle peut les différentes erreurs qu'elle rencontrera. "Du mieux qu'elle peut" ne signifie pas que ce sera parfait ; le contenu de certains fichiers ne pourra peut-être pas être réparé correctement.

Voilà, c'est pas une râlerie pour que les gens arrêtent de s'aider, mais juste pour que tout le monde fasse un peu plus attention.

Just my two cents


----------



## maccessoire (23 Août 2003)

En fait j'ai parlé un peu tôt, hier j'ai fait 2 redémarrage successifs et tout allait bien. Aujourd'hui j'essaye et rien, écran noir. ça a marché au bout d'une trentaine de redémarrage.
Pour revenir à la commande tapé hier, (fsck -y) je l'ai tapé une seule fois et j'ai eu la réponse qui avait été indiquée.
Je ne suis effectivement pas d'un niveau top, merci de me commenter vos remarques. Y'a pas de raison, je ne demande qu'à progresser.
Donc pour me résumer, j'ai toujours les mêmes symptomes (klong de démarrage, écran noir, le disque tourne sans rien faire).
D'après vous quelles sont les pistes ?


----------



## nekura (23 Août 2003)

maccessoire a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'ai parlé un peu tôt, hier j'ai fait 2 redémarrage successifs et tout allait bien. Aujourd'hui j'essaye et rien, écran noir. ça a marché au bout d'une trentaine de redémarrage.
> Pour revenir à la commande tapé hier, (fsck -y) je l'ai tapé une seule fois et j'ai eu la réponse qui avait été indiquée.
> Je ne suis effectivement pas d'un niveau top, merci de me commenter vos remarques. Y'a pas de raison, je ne demande qu'à progresser.
> Donc pour me résumer, j'ai toujours les mêmes symptomes (klong de démarrage, écran noir, le disque tourne sans rien faire).
> D'après vous quelles sont les pistes ?



Les pistes données plus haut sont un bon point de départ :
- Que donne un boot depuis ton CD mac os 9 / os x ?
=&gt; Si ça boote très bien depuis l'un de ces CD, c'est que ton problème ne vient pas de la ram ou de ta carte graphique, par exemple. Ca pourrait être un problème matériel au niveau du disque, ou tout simplement que ton OS sur le disque dur est abîmé au delà de ce que peut réparer fsck.

- Que dit le CD "Hardware test" si tu bootes dessus ? Ce CD teste tout un tas de composants matériels de ta machine, il pourra diagnostiquer tout un tas de choses.

Ce qui est bizarre dans ton problème, c'est que ce soit si aléatoire...


----------



## maccessoire (23 Août 2003)

j'essaye ces différents tests et j'essaye ensuite de redémarrer (peut-être ?)
A bientôt ou Adieu si j'arrive pas à redémarrer


----------



## maccessoire (23 Août 2003)

ça y est, j'ai fait les tests : hardware test c'est tout bon et j'ai réussi à booter sur un CD avec OS 9 dessus.
Maintenant faut voir que mon problème est effectivement aléatoire et que lors de ces deux tests, mon micro était peut-être de bonne composition ??
En tout cas j'ai ensuite redemarré, mais jusqu'à quand ?
Il n'y a aucun moyen de savoir si mon OS a du plomb dans l'aile ?
J'ai fait une sauvegarde sur disque externe de mes fichiers mais j'ai pas reussi a sauvegarder le système, il me dit (si je me rappelle bien) que je n'ai pas la possibilité de copier certains fichiers. Savez vous comment il faut faire pour sauvegarder une configuration nikel et repartir (si besoin ce que je n'espère pas) sur une autre bécane ou sur la mienne après avoir tout purgé ?
J'ai trop peur d'avoir à réinstaller tout avec tout les réglages que ça impose (messagerie, préférences,)


----------



## decoris (23 Août 2003)

je te conseille de faire une install clean.

www.osxfacile.com


----------



## maccessoire (23 Août 2003)

Toujours très court dans tes propos. (je suis un bisu, rapelles-toi)

Je suppose que tu pense que c'est mon système qui est bugger ?

Et d'autre part si je le fais, y-a-t il un moyen de réinstaller sans perdre tous mes réglages (réglages réseau, réglages messagerie, préférences et enregistrements de logiciels compris) ?


----------



## Floppy (23 Août 2003)

Le bon réflexe, c'est de ne jamais rien mettre en dehors des dossiers de son dossier Départ (Home) autant que possible.

Comme ça, le jour où tu veux réinstaller ton système, tu copies ton dossier Départ sur un autre disque ou des CD; tu reformates ton disque; tu réinstalles le système; tu crées un utilisateur admin qui porte le même nom que l'ancien ; tu installes toutes les mises à jour système; tu installes toutes tes applis; tu remplaces le contenu du dossier Départ par ce que tu as sauvegardé au début. Comme tes préférences se trouvent dans un sous-dossier de ta Bibliothèque, tu n'as rien perdu de tes paramétrages.

D'autre préfèrent utiliser Carbon Copy Cleaner ou un truc comme ça.


----------



## decoris (23 Août 2003)

désolé d'être court, mais il y a tellement à dire...

il faut essayer de chercher sur d'autres site web : tu trouveras bcp d'info très utiles... tout ce que je peux te conseiller, c"'est de sauvegarder ton dossier user, ou s'il est trop volumineux, ton dossier bibliothèque dans ton dossier user... il contient toutes tes préf, donc tu ne perdras rien...


----------



## Hopf (24 Août 2003)

nekura a dit:
			
		

> Mmh... Je trouve toutefois que certaines recettes "magiques" échangées sur ces forums pour résoudre des problèmes le sont parfois un peu... légèrement.



Alors là, je suis à 100% d'accord !

Dès qu'il y a un problème sur os x, on a droit aux mêmes "astuces" :

- vérification du système de fichiers "fsck -y";
- réparation des droits des fichiers;
- reset de la PRAM.

Nous ne sommes pas dans le domaîne de la "magie noire", les "fsck -y", réparation des droits et reset de la PRAM ne sont pas des incantations magiques. Il s'agit avant tout de cerner le problème, et pour cela nous n'avons que les messages :

system failure: cpu=0;code000001 (corrupt stack)

Peux-tu nous les donner dans leur intégralité ?


----------



## maccessoire (25 Août 2003)

alors pour être plus descriptif, ce matin il a fallu une dizaine de tentatives d'allumage pour qu'il démarre. Mais il s'est mis sur une page grise avec marqué :
DEFAULT CATCH! , code=700 at %SRR0: 01C105 bc : 00083030
Apple Powerbook 3,2 3.3.6f5 BootROM built on 11/12/00 at 21:26:37
Copyright 1994-2000 Apple Comp. inc
All Right reserved
Welcome to open firmware
ensuite il m'a demandé de taper mac-boot pour lancer la bécane ou shut-down pour fermer. J'ai tapé mac-boot mais il a transformé l'écran en mettant des stries horizontale et n'a plus bougé.
J'ai forcé l'extinction avec le bouton d'arret, j'ai redémarré et ça a marché.
Voilà où j'en suis


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2003)

je te conseille une réinstallation complète... la réparation semble impossible...


----------



## Hopf (29 Août 2003)

Il semble que le boot s'arrête bien avant que le système d'exploitation ne soit chargé, je penche donc plutôt pour un problème d'origine hardware.

Bonne chance


----------

